# Blue & Black



## Malene (Jun 8, 2010)

My blues are.. a work in progress  And they need a lot of work, but I love seeing improvement with every generation 

Crixus - 6 months old blue buck




































And three of his children:
Iapetus - Blue boy



























Adrastea - Black girl



























Lysithea - Blue girl


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Very nice :love1


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Wow, what stunners they are! Granted I'm a novice I still think so.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice saturation on that black; nice looking little girlie overall.


----------



## Malene (Jun 8, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

Those blues are better then some on the show bench over here tbh nice dark toe's, which is a problem with most of mine, is it just the light or does the father have a throat spot? if so be very careful that he doesnt hand that down the line as it can be very hard to breed out. other then that they look very good.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Malene (Jun 8, 2010)

The Village Mousery said:


> Those blues are better then some on the show bench over here tbh nice dark toe's, which is a problem with most of mine, is it just the light or does the father have a throat spot? if so be very careful that he doesnt hand that down the line as it can be very hard to breed out. other then that they look very good.


Thanks  Yes, he does have a light/mealy blue throat spot, but his children are a lot better and he will replaced with a son. But thank you for the tip, I will be careful!


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

I love blue mice. And those I must say are stunning!


----------

